# Storage at home



## nvsravank (Nov 17, 2013)

Till now I was storing my gear in a camera bag and took all my gear for everything. So stored the stuff in the same bag at home. When my gear spilled over to the second bag, I put my second tier/ specialist stuff in one bag and the rest in the second bag.

Now I am even more constrained and wanted to check how poeple store their gear at home and pack lighter bags for the shoot. Wanted to find out if tHere is any specialized storage mechanism to help store gear at home other than a big closet?

I dont normally use much of it in a single event and would like to lighten my bag.

Suggestions please

Moderator: please move this to the appropriate forum if this is not the right place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2013)

I keep my gear in Pelican Storm hard cases. Roofs leak, pipes burst, toddlers make mischief, etc. Having the gear in a hard case gives me some piece of mind. I also put desiccant packs in there to keep the humidity low. 

I have a small case (im2075) for body + 24-70 II (easy access), a medium case (im2300) for commonly used lenses, a large case (im2720) for less commonly used lenses, including a 600 II, and an airline carry-on case (im2500) where I store my flashes, radio triggers, filters, etc. 

The various bags that I have are all stpored in the closet empty, so I can grab wuat I need and put it in the appropriate bag for a given outing.

I do have a few cases…


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is solved lol


----------



## Nirmala (Nov 18, 2013)

When not using my gear I store it in a dry box. I have a lowepro bag and a pelican case for travel.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 18, 2013)

At home, I keep my gear in a Barrister Bookcase. The glass doors allow me to see my stuff and the doors keep the dust low.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 18, 2013)

I use a six foot tall sheet metal office cabinet that I bought at an office surplus store. The two doors open outward and you can see the entire interior which has four shelves. I keep it closed to avoid dust and I can lock the two handles when I leave. The locks won't stop a determined thief, but in our area, the burglars are after small, loose items that they can carry out of the house in less than a minute.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2013)

The guy I bought my 600mm L from related the story of his brother who kept his expensive photo gear in one of the big steel KNAACK Secure Steel Storage chests that was bolted to the concrete floor in his basement. (bolts were inside the chest so the heads were not accessible).

Somehow thieves were able to pry it up pulling the bolts out of the concrete and took the whole thing, chest and all. Those chests are expensive too!

http://www.knaack.com/jobsite_storage_equipment/tool_chests.php


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a separate backpack for the big white lens, one for landscape, one for macro.
The gear stays in the pack and when it is time to go I grab it and am out the door. 
I like things easy and convenient. No unpacking and repacking boxes it is always mobile.

For security I just set the backpacks in the safe and lock it up.

Why a safe? You can say security is why you pay insurance why bother with a safe, but collecting from an insurance company is never fun. It also protects from little kids, teenage parties when you are away and the wife pawning your gear when she finds out how much your new lens just cost.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The guy I bought my 600mm L from related the story of his brother who kept his expensive photo gear in one of the big steel KNAACK Secure Steel Storage chests that was bolted to the concrete floor in his basement. (bolts were inside the chest so the heads were not accessible).
> 
> Somehow thieves were able to pry it up pulling the bolts out of the concrete and took the whole thing, chest and all. Those chests are expensive too!



That story highlights the point that part of any home storage plan should include insurance for your gear. Normal homeowner/renter insurance policies have limits for things like camera gear and other electronics, so it's a good idea to check with your agent or insurer and see if you need a rider or an additional policy.


----------



## RC (Nov 18, 2013)

Bodies, lens, and small accessories are stored in small safes bolted to the floor. I have several bags without any gear stored in them. I grab the appropriate bag and whatever gear necessary for the specific job.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Nov 18, 2013)

My work equipment is stored in a secure room at the office that requires check-in/check-out access. I store my personal gear in a temperature controlled 10'x10' unit at a public storage facility. Camera bodies, lenses, and backup hard drives are stored in a fire proof safe. Everything else is stored in pelican hard cases.

I simply don't have enough room at home to securely store all my stuff. Even though my equipment is insured, losing hard drives means losing client files. So I figured it's always a good idea to have two different locations to keep backups of important data. 1st being cloud storage and 2nd at the public storage unit.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 19, 2013)

A body with 24-70 and 70-200, polfilters, rocketblower, a set of spare- cards are always packed, ThinkTank Streetwalker HD, easy to grab.
Other glass and flashes in a cabinet.
The big stuff (softboxes, stands, reflectors) in different storage rooms.


----------

